
Confessions of a Disney World castmember - iPhone1
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/01/12/confessions-of-a-dis.html
======
nhangen
lol was mostly funny, but the end was a bit of a letdown.

I can imagine that it takes a special type of person to exist within that
Disney ecosystem.

